

MotherApp: build iPhone, Android, & Win Mobile apps with HTML (for $1000/app) - chaostheory
http://www.motherapp.com/

======
kenlaw
PhoneGap embeds a browser inside an app. MotherApp turns the HTML code to
native Objective-C code. And so all your UI components are based on the SDK
instead of the WebKit. You can also do things that browser couldn't do, like
using the camera to take a photo and then upload it to a server.

------
SwellJoe
Isn't that what the Open Source PhoneGap is intended to accomplish? It's a
cool idea, regardless. I'm working on a small brain game that I'd like to port
to desktop, as well as various mobile devices. And the process is looking
pretty daunting.

